# Como pongo una resistencia parada en ARES de PROTEUS? :?



## baltaz7 (May 11, 2009)

Me gustaría saber como hago para poner una resistencia en vertical (parada) en el Ares del proteus, lo necesito saber ya que estoy diseñando una plaqueta. Desde ya Gracias.


----------



## marcos gutierrez (May 11, 2009)

hola ,busca en resistor  y busca ntpa7160 o el ntsaowb203 ,tengo proteus 7.4 sp3


----------



## baltaz7 (May 12, 2009)

Muchisismas Gracias Marcos


----------



## jeremylf (Sep 6, 2012)

Hola. A mi no me aparece ninguno de esos, tengo la version 7.10 SP0... Como hago para poner una resistencia parada??


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Sep 7, 2012)

Hola,no me acuerdo si en la 7.10 estaba dicha libreria, lo si hay en 7.9 sp1 busca en resistor y en sub category DEV ISIS .me parece si no lo encuentras vas a tener que actualizarte de software  espero te haya ayudado


----------



## jeremylf (Sep 9, 2012)

Tengo la 7.10 (diez); la que esta despues de la 7.9. Aun asi, no hay nada de lo que dices para la R parada.


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Sep 9, 2012)

Te envio una imagen desde isis



hola, tengo problemas para subir el archivo para demostrate que si esta y lo podes transferir a ares


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Sep 10, 2012)

Bueno ahora  te subo la imagen donde buscar



Disculpa tengo problema con mi pc



Bueno ahora  te subo la imagen donde buscar



Bueno ahora  te subo la imagen donde buscar


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Sep 11, 2012)

aca t mando mas grande la imagen  adios


----------

